# Ozark Miniatures Climax Engine



## Krodista (Oct 3, 2011)

http://www.ozarkminiatures.com/scri...oduct=1145 

Just found this website by chance last night and thought it looked pretty compelling. Has anyone purchased and made this set that can speak to its quality? its a shame its not a shay, but a climax is still a quite nice piece.


----------



## Mik (Jan 2, 2008)

Ozark's quality is nearly always very good. - within the strength limitations of whitemetal 

FWIW it's not a actually Climax either. For whatever reason they chose a "generic" format, maybe "Climax" is still trademark protected? 

The "marine engine" annoys me because they COULD have made it look realistic. 
http://www.climaxlocomotives.com/catalog/img/03.jpg


----------



## nkelsey (Jan 4, 2008)

Mine is a shelf queen due to the softness of the metal parts, but here it is:


----------



## Krodista (Oct 3, 2011)

thank you for the insight on the model. Im glad I asked about it as it sounds like it wont make a good workhorse, shame. It certainly does look like an interesting engine. 

I do wish that there has were geared locomotive kits for Fn3 (or are there?), especially shay. 

Maybe I should find some cars to build. I need to get building on something. Anyone suggest any log cars (skeleton cars) or ore cars as kits? I have some Hartland kits, but they are very underwhelming.


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

Mine is scratch built. Uses the Hartland motor blocks. Has held up well. I did use brass on the front and rear cross bars. My side frames are cast plastic from a mold I made








I used a medicine bottle, and a funnel for the boiler, a spray can cap for the water tank. It has a Ozark casting, as does the boiler. Sewing snaps are the valves.









Tool box slides back and forth for the light switch, battery pack in the water tank.


----------



## Mik (Jan 2, 2008)

Sometimes you just have to MAKE what you want. If a simple geared loco is your desire, a 4 wheel Climax is pretty easy to scratchbuild. Working from photos isn't all that much harder than working from plans. 

Almost 4 years ago, I tossed this together in a couple days using photographs and the digital Climax catalog that's online. 









Build log: http://www.the-ashpit.com/viewtopic.php?f=4&t=248&hilit=baby+climax 

I later repowered it with an Aristo FA-1/Eggliner brick, and now, for what is supposed to be a 7 or 8 ton locomotive, it pulls stumps (4-6 cars depending on grades). 

I also built a second, much more detailed, static Climax engine for a fellow on the boards. 









http://www.the-ashpit.com/viewtopic.php?f=3&t=2119&hilit=Climax+engine 

If your heart is set on a Shay, it'll just be more work. Or you can buy a later B'mann one and modify it to suit your specifications


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

I think the Ozark makes a nice model, the white metal parts dont make up any of the critical parts so it should be a strong puller.

I built my own several years ago when no one offered anything like the Ozark kit


My Class A Climax



It uses Aristo Centercab blocks w/ HLW Archbar sideframes. HLW Gondola body LGB boiler/stack, scratch roof, tank and marine motor.





Marine Motor








Under construction


----------

